# WOL Problem

## toj

Hi,

auf meinem Server habe ich erfolgreich WOL eingerichtet: ein Client PC kann ihn über 

```
/usr/bin/wakeonlan -f /etc/conf.d/wol
```

 aufwecken. Aber: das funktioniert nur dann, wenn die Netzwerkschnittstelle des Client PC bereits konfiguriert ist. Mein Server stellt aber auch den DHCP Dienst bereit, den der Client PC zur Konfiguration seiner Netzwerkschnittstelle benutzt.

Das Problem ist also: Wie kann ich ein WOL Request verschicken, ohne die Netzwerkschnittstelle bereits konfiguriert zu haben?

Danke für eure Hilfe

toj

----------

## py-ro

Du könntest mit einem Packet-Generator deiner Wahl ein passendes Packet direkt auf das Interface geben.

Bye

Py

----------

## toj

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Du könntest mit einem Packet-Generator deiner Wahl ein passendes Packet direkt auf das Interface geben.
> 
> Py

 

Danke für den Tipp, habe leider überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit einem Paketgenerator bzw. dem Erzeugen von Netzwerkpaketen 'zu Fuß'. Hättest du ein Beispiel / Link wie man sowas macht?

Könnte es eigentlich funktionieren, vor der eigentlichen Netzwerkkonfiguration z.B. mit einem zusätzlichen Startskript die Netzwerkschnittstelle zunächst mit einer statischen Adresse zu konfigurieren, das WOL Paket zu senden und die Schnittstelle wieder zu löschen? Also ungefähr sowas zu tun: 

```
ifconfig -a eth0 <adresse> up

/usr/bin/wakeonlan -i <adresse> -f /etc/conf.d/wol 

ifconfig eth0 down

```

Eigentlich verstehe ich nicht so recht, wieso dass so kompliziert sein soll. Bevor ich anfing WOL zu konfigurieren, habe ich das für einen Standardanwendungsfall gehalten. Hm.

Grüße toj

----------

## schmidicom

Wieso IP-Adresse? Da zielt man doch auf die MAC-Adresse des ausgeschalteten Computer?

EDIT:

Habe es gerade mal auf unserem internen Webserver ausprobiert und ich konnte mit net-misc/wakeonlan einen ausgeschalteten Laptop hochfahren lassen.  :Smile: 

Installiert ist da nichts und auch im BIOS hab ich nichts verändert der ist im Prinzip noch im Werkszustand, das scheint wohl heutzutage standardmässig aktiviert zu sein.

```
zeta03 ~ # wakeonlan 00:1D:72:00:12:12

Sending magic packet to 255.255.255.255:9 with 00:1D:72:00:12:12

zeta03 ~ #
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jan 07, 2011 6:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toj

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Habe es gerade mal auf unserem internen Webserver ausprobiert und ich konnte mit net-misc/wakeonlan einen ausgeschalteten Laptop hochfahren lassen. 
> ...

 

Wie ich oben schrieb: Natürlich funktioniert das, aber nur wenn zuvor die Netzwerkschnittstelle des Client PC konfiguriert ist. Und genau das ist hier das Problem.

----------

## schmidicom

 *toj wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Habe es gerade mal auf unserem internen Webserver ausprobiert und ich konnte mit net-misc/wakeonlan einen ausgeschalteten Laptop hochfahren lassen. 
> ...

 

Sorry ich dachte du meinst mit Client den Computer der das "magic packet" empfängt.

Aber du könntest doch in der "/etc/conf.d/net" eine fallback Regel hinterlegen damit, falls der DHCP im Netz nicht in Betrieb ist, automatisch APIPA verwendet wird. Dann müsste dein eth0 doch im Betrieb sein?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=2

oder

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3#apipa

----------

